# Baked beans gone wrong...



## snickerdoodle (Nov 14, 2010)

I made baked beans tonight and boy was I disappointed.  I used great northern beans (canned), ketchup, bbq sauce, brown sugar, dry mustard and bacon.  I baked them for about 45 mins at 350*.  The beans hardened!  How does that happen??  I mean, they were kinda chewy.  What did I do wrong?  Aside from that, they were far too runny for our liking... but I think I saw another thread on here that addresses that so I'll check that out.  Thanks in advance for your wisdom


----------



## bakechef (Nov 14, 2010)

Were they chewy before you put them in?  

I've never started baked beans from canned beans (in Maine that would probably be against the law, LOL)

If you ever have the time and patience try making baked beans from dry beans in the crock pot, let them simmer all day.  The beans will start to break down a bit and make the sauce nice and thick.


----------



## Constance (Nov 14, 2010)

I always use canned beans for baked beans, so that's not your problem. They need to be covered when you bake them, and drain the juice off the canned beans. I think you'd do better using prepared mustard.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe baking them uncovered was my problem then.  Some of the beans were harder than others so maybe it was the ones toward the top that hardened.  I have no problem with using dried beans so maybe I'll try that next time.  I like the idea of using the crock pot for them... seems like it would definitely yield a thicker batch.  Thank you both and anyone else with ideas please chime in


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2010)

With any dried bean, I soak them in lots of plain water over night, or at least 10 hours before cooking on the stove or in the oven. They will double in volume. Only then will I pour off the soaking water, place the beans into my cooking vessel and add the other ingredients and seasonings.

In the cooking, I cook for the texture of the beans... nothing else. When the beans are soft to my liking, they're done, whether in a pot or a baking dish.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 16, 2010)

Shucks! With a title like that, I thought this thread was going to be about farting.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Shucks! With a title like that, I thought this thread was going to be about farting.


 
Sorry to disappoint you


----------



## simonaskitchen (Dec 1, 2010)

I generally cook fresh beans or dried ones. In second case I put them into water the night before and boil them the morning after (they stay into water for a nightlong).
In this way They never chew or drie during cooking. Then when they're ready I add them into tomatoe sauce, add saussage like ham or panchetta at the end.
Sometimes I also cook panchetta separetely, to drain the fat and add it at the end.
Greetings from Italy, Simona


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

I make beans a lot:  black eyed peas, pinto beans, split peas BUT:

I have NEVER been able to cook great northern beans.  The last time they came with the commodities and I tried to cook them (again) I soaked them for 3 DAYS and still after cooking them all day they weren't completely done.  I said never again would I waste my time like that.  If I want great northern, I satisfy my urge with canned.  

If I were to try to make baked beans, I'd try the baby limas.  Great Northern beans are similar to butter beans in flavor and butter beans are limas.  All size limas are easy cooking.  I'd bet the baby ones would make a great baked beans.  What do you think?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 1, 2010)

Thin ice here, fry some cubed pancetta, then add fine chopped onions and garlic, cook for a few mins, then stir in hot paprika, english mustard, treacle, Worcester sauce, a tin of cherry toms, a tin of haricot beans, and some tom paste, boil till its the right consistency, about ten minutes.

This recipe was given to me by Joseph Pujol.

Okay flame away


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

I need a language lesson here, Bolas.  What's treacle?  Haricot beans I always thought were green beans?  No?  

Sounds like a quick and easy recipe.  My favorite baked beans made by a friend had oodles of bacon in it.  Yuuummmmmy!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 1, 2010)

Haricot beans are your navy beans I think, treacle is your black molasses I think.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 1, 2010)

Constance said:


> I always use canned beans for baked beans, so that's not your problem. They need to be covered when you bake them, and drain the juice off the canned beans. I think you'd do better using prepared mustard.


 

constance, i think you have found the solution. that is what i do as well.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 1, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thin ice here, fry some cubed pancetta, then add fine chopped onions and garlic, cook for a few mins, then stir in hot paprika, english mustard, treacle, Worcester sauce, a tin of cherry toms, a tin of haricot beans, and some tom paste, boil till its the right consistency, about ten minutes.
> 
> This recipe was given to me by Joseph Pujol.
> 
> Okay flame away


I do a recipe like that in a few variations. The most basic is from The Silver Spoon. I have one type I do with pinto beans, garlic, onions, cumin, corriander, brown sugar, worchester, diced tomatos, beer. Then I serve it with grated cheddar on top. Sometimes I splash in a bit of liquid smoke if I am serving it with bbq.


----------



## zfranca (Dec 1, 2010)

I know a lot of people think that dry beans need to be soaked. Not so. Soaking the beans will only reduce the cooking time of about 15 minutes.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

zfranca said:


> I know a lot of people think that dry beans need to be soaked. Not so. Soaking the beans will only reduce the cooking time of about 15 minutes.



Good point.  Ever since I read instructions to quick start my beans by bringing to a boil and letting sit for an hour, I haven't soaked any beans except when trying unsuccessfully to make the great northern beans, and even then I did the boil thing too.

Baby Lima beans and pinto beans cook up as quickly as split peas.  

Those who "hate" Lima beans, probably make their judgment on the frozen or canned beans.  Fresh cooked with your own seasonings is a whole 'nother bean.


----------

